# Business in El Gouna



## Kat003

Hi all,

Im from the Netherlands and just came back from my holdiday at El Gouna.
Because i dont wanna spend the rest of my life in the Netherlands i am looking for some options across the boarder. I visit downtown and the Marine and i would like to know how it works if i want to open a business there.

Ofcourse i understand its difficult and it depends on what kind of shop i want to open but thats why i need some more information.
By example: where do i have to go for renting a shop, how much will it cost (more or less), how about insurences, license etc etc.

In novembre i wanna go back to El Gouna, this time not for pleasure but to investigate the options. So if someone has some ideas/options or people living there who i can visit for more information, please let me know.

Regards,
Katja


----------



## Kat003

*Change subject?*

Does anyway know how i can change the subject?
('Busi' has to be: Business in El Gouna)

Thnax


----------



## hurghadapat

Kat003 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im from the Netherlands and just came back from my holdiday at El Gouna.
> Because i dont wanna spend the rest of my life in the Netherlands i am looking for some options across the boarder. I visit downtown and the Marine and i would like to know how it works if i want to open a business there.
> 
> Ofcourse i understand its difficult and it depends on what kind of shop i want to open but thats why i need some more information.
> By example: where do i have to go for renting a shop, how much will it cost (more or less), how about insurences, license etc etc.
> 
> In novembre i wanna go back to El Gouna, this time not for pleasure but to investigate the options. So if someone has some ideas/options or people living there who i can visit for more information, please let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Katja


First of all do you speak Arabic fluently ? if you don't then i would forget about opening a business as they will just well and truly rip you off,Second.....more businesses have closed than have opened in the last few years due to a lack of tourists.Third.....what sort of business do you think is going to be successful in El Gouna ? Fourth.....living in Egypt is a whole different ball game to being there on holiday.If i was you i would think long and hard before getting into something that could possibly lose you a considerable amount of money


----------



## hurghadapat

Kat003 said:


> Does anyway know how i can change the subject?
> ('Busi' has to be: Business in El Gouna)
> 
> Thnax [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I've changed it for you.


----------



## Kat003

*El Gouna*



hurghadapat said:


> First of all do you speak Arabic fluently ? if you don't then i would forget about opening a business as they will just well and truly rip you off,Second.....more businesses have closed than have opened in the last few years due to a lack of tourists.Third.....what sort of business do you think is going to be successful in El Gouna ? Fourth.....living in Egypt is a whole different ball game to being there on holiday.If i was you i would think long and hard before getting into something that could possibly lose you a considerable amount of money



Thank you very much for your reply!
First, i dont speak arabic fluently but i have friends who do.
Second, i know that a lot of shops closed because the lack of tourist so i am aware of this.
But i truly believe that in 2-5 years the tourism will be better in El Gouna. Thats why im seeking for information to start something in Downtown or Marine.

Third, i dont know yet. I have to figure out what can be succesfull but maybe something with ice-drinks and small foods.
Fourth, i know its a different ball then a holiday, i've already lived outside the Netherlands for 3 years so i know the life will be completly different.

And again, im not a tourist who came back from holidays and now wanna go back with beautiful dreams and thinking of getting rich in El Gouna. I understand perfectly that i need to know everything before im gonna make a decision. Thats why im trying to get some information (now thrue forums and in novembre from locals and english/german people who already living there).


----------



## hurghadapat

Kat003 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply!
> First, i dont speak arabic fluently but i have friends who do.
> Second, i know that a lot of shops closed because the lack of tourist so i am aware of this.
> But i truly believe that in 2-5 years the tourism will be better in El Gouna. Thats why im seeking for information to start something in Downtown or Marine.
> 
> Third, i dont know yet. I have to figure out what can be succesfull but maybe something with ice-drinks and small foods.
> Fourth, i know its a different ball then a holiday, i've already lived outside the Netherlands for 3 years so i know the life will be completly different.
> 
> And again, im not a tourist who came back from holidays and now wanna go back with beautiful dreams and thinking of getting rich in El Gouna. I understand perfectly that i need to know everything before im gonna make a decision. Thats why im trying to get some information (now thrue forums and in novembre from locals and english/german people who already living there).


By friends who do i take it you mean Egyptians....beware.
El gouna has plenty of places who already supply ice drinks and small foods.
You may well have lived outside of the Netherlands but believe me living in Egypt is totally different.
I have the feeling you are being led by by an Egyptian into starting a business...right or wrong ?


----------



## m_motoushaleh

Hello Kat003...Have you moved to ElGouna?I’m considering moving to there permanently and would appreciate any recent experience.


----------

